# >> Valentine Day <<



## vivekrules (Jan 28, 2008)

Ello Frenz....

All You Will Be Knowing That Valentine Day Is On 14th Feb !!

So Frenz Tell Me What Gift You Will Give To Your Gf / Bf In Valentine Day ?

Nd I Guezz Me To Gona Proposed 1 Girl On That Day !! 
Tell Sum Trick To Proposed ?? Lolzz
nd Wish Me All The Best ! ..


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 28, 2008)

You can't trick your way to a girl's heart .


----------



## kalpik (Jan 28, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> Nd I Guezz Me To Gona Proposed 1 Girl On That Day !!
> Tell Sum Trick To Proposed ?? Lolzz
> nd Wish Me All The Best ! ..


Contact gx_saurav for tips 

And i dont have a date AGAIN on valentines day


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 29, 2008)

I too stopped dating*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33.gif......learned a lot from ma experience : "Don't Trust Girls".*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 29, 2008)

These grapes are sour


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 29, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> I too stopped dating*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33.gif......learned a lot from ma experience : "Don't Trust Girls".*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif



ahhhh... revelation has dawned on you brother!


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 29, 2008)

I hate all those __________'s day(fill in the blanks: mother, father, sandwich)
Why do I need a specific day in a year to express my love and care for someone I care about??  Good marketing strategy though...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 29, 2008)

Bah I have out grown this college stuff coz am at almost 24.  Moreover I agree with amitava that it is nothing more than a marketing fiesta.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 29, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I hate all those __________'s day(fill in the blanks: mother, father, sandwich)
> Why do I need a specific day in a year to express my love and care for someone I care about??  Good marketing strategy though...



Agree.
Why to show affection on only a single day,when you have the whole year to do it.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 29, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> Ello Frenz....
> 
> All You Will Be Knowing That Valentine Day Is On 14th Feb !!
> 
> ...


Trick? I guess you better ask her out in plain Hindi!



amitava82 said:


> I hate all those __________'s day(fill in the blanks: mother, father, sandwich)
> Why do I need a specific day in a year to express my love and care for someone I care about??  Good marketing strategy though...



Agreed. +1


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 29, 2008)

Ponmayilal said:


> You can't trick your way to a girl's heart .


Bozz I Like Her.. so Juz Tell Me How i Proposed her ? i dont want ny trick...



kalpik said:


> Contact gx_saurav for tips
> 
> 
> And i dont have a date AGAIN on valentines day


 
lolz.. okay ill do tat ! If u DOnt have Den Make it ! .. 



j1n M@tt said:


> I too stopped dating*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33.gif......learned a lot from ma experience : "Don't Trust Girls".*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif


 
hm.. arey yaar how can u say tat dont trust girlz... all girlz r not same !



Ponmayilal said:


> These grapes are sour


i didnt get u ??



amitava82 said:


> I hate all those __________'s day(fill in the blanks: mother, father, sandwich)
> Why do I need a specific day in a year to express my love and care for someone I care about??  Good marketing strategy though...


 
WAt u mean by this uh ?? marketin ?? m not marketin ? 



kumarmohit said:


> Bah I have out grown this college stuff coz am at almost 24. Moreover I agree with amitava that it is nothing more than a marketing fiesta.


 
arey m not marketin.. yaar !



Cool G5 said:


> Agree.
> Why to show affection on only a single day,when you have the whole year to do it.


 
caz diz day is special.. ! itz A Valentine Day ! .. i guez diz day is best to tell ur feeling ! .. wat u say ??


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 29, 2008)

Arey dude why do u have to show it only for ONE DAY??


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 29, 2008)

^^umm... the marketing thing was not directed to you dude... 

and hell yeah all girls are the same. They all just sit around their ponies and make plans to break our hearts... 

j/k, no offense to any *cough*nice*cough* girls out there.


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 29, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Trick? I guess you better ask her out in plain Hindi!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. +1


 
hm... yes i juz wanted sum good trick... i mean i juz wanted to say her in tat way.. tat she cant say no.. nd i wanted to feel good ! wen i propose..... hope u get wat i mean !


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 29, 2008)

> caz diz day is special.. ! itz A Valentine Day ! .. i guez diz day is best to tell ur feeling ! .. wat u say ??



Just coz it's named Valentine day,does it makes the day special?
Then if that was the case all girls would have hid in their homes fearing they don't get proposed by their male friends whom they consider their bros.  

You can propose to any girl(Offcourse the one you like) on any day.Then if she agrees your proposal,that day will become special in your life.

I say"Make everyday special & not wait for the special day to come".

You agree with me??


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Just coz it's named Valentine day,does it makes the day special?
> Then if that was the case all girls would have hid in their homes fearing they don't get proposed by their male friends whom they consider their bros.
> 
> You can propose to any girl(Offcourse the one you like) on any day.Then if she agrees your proposal,that day will become special in your life.
> ...



Agreed!!!


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Just coz it's named Valentine day,does it makes the day special?
> Then if that was the case all girls would have hid in their homes fearing they don't get proposed by their male friends whom they consider their bros.
> 
> You can propose to any girl(Offcourse the one you like) on any day.Then if she agrees your proposal,that day will become special in your life.
> ...


 
hm... YE BROTHER U R RITE ! ... OKAY FINE ILL NOT PROPOSE her on TAT DAY !... 

M BIT SCARE ! IF SHE ILL SAY NO ...


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 29, 2008)

Now thats wise..


----------



## adi007 (Jan 29, 2008)

Best way to propose a girl..


roses are red............
sky is blue...............
i luv u...........
why not u ????



> warning:The suggestion comes "as is" with no gurantee...In no way or the other i am responsible for mental or physical damage....All disputes should reside in Hassan Jurisdiction only..


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 29, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Best way to propose a girl..
> 
> 
> roses are red............
> ...


 

Lolz..... if i ill say diz.. wo ek rapta mar degi.... hahaha
M Serious .. I really like her.. Plz Help ....


----------



## adi007 (Jan 29, 2008)

This is my imagination of what might happen..


> you:i donno how to start...
> she:what.. tell me..
> you:i....
> she:then.....
> ...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 29, 2008)

^^^


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 29, 2008)

You: Mujhse Shaadi karogi?
She* [if happy] *:what?
You: am serious.

You: Mujhse Shaadi karogi?
She* [if angry] *:what?
You: ...this is a sick movie.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ lol yeh formula best hai.. 
maine aise try kya hai.. 

You: Kaho na pyaar hai?
She [if happy] :what?
You: am serious.

You: Kaho na pyaar hai?
She [if angry] :what?
You: ...this is a sick movie.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dude , asking tips to prefess your love is wrong. Do something personal and special. And was'nt it St.Valenties day ?? So yea , i agree that Valentines ,today , is a BIG marketing gimmick. However if you decide to do something spl its not wrong at all .. !
Just an offhand tip , kiss her on the cheek


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 29, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Just an offhand tip , kiss her on the cheek


Anyone need any tips? Send ur gfs  



Rockstar11 said:


> ^^ lol yeh formula best hai..
> maine aise try kya hai..




Really u tried that?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ yep


----------



## chesss (Jan 29, 2008)

valentines day.. sigh.. for me this one will be the most depressing


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day

Dear thee if thyself is a lover
Just give thy joy a message of love
while between teeth holding a flower
and while you do don't forget to bow

Love is a feeling thats deep and pure
Even if you think its mad
It may bite you once for sure
Remember: a lover has no reason to be sad

True love is a bond stronger than blood
Its sharing of the being, together laugh and cry
Nothing can affect it, no earthquake no flood
Breaking it none can, how ever hard they try

Haters of love claim its insane
Stupid rubbish thats wrong, they say
But lover's love is more precious than a lion's mane
For its a feeling that can't be obtained even if you pay

It needn't be something that lasts forever
As it might just be for a triffle of a time
But when it exists, its stronger than any power
And yes, it can be rekindled, given the right time

Here is my advice, for thy love to start
When you are bit by the love bee
Dont turn back, just listen to your heart
And talk to thy lover the way he does to she

And yes, one last moment I would like to borrow
For now too I shall have a reason to feel free
To wish you a wish as will soon follow
Happy Valentine's Day, from Me to Thee


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 29, 2008)

^Good buddy.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2008)

No girl friend = no worries = money saved


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 29, 2008)

Also No girlfriend = No tension.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 29, 2008)

And also no girlfriend=no msg


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 29, 2008)

adi007 said:


> This is my imagination of what might happen..


lolzzz. brother thx 4 the advise hope so tat she ill say YES 



enticer86 said:


> You: Mujhse Shaadi karogi?
> She* [if happy] *:what?
> You: am serious.
> 
> ...


 
Good Jok...



Rockstar11 said:


> ^^ lol yeh formula best hai..
> maine aise try kya hai..
> 
> You: Kaho na pyaar hai?
> ...


 
KAHO NA PYAAR HAI.. lolz.. Diz Trick is COOL . caz she like HRITIK



Maverick340 said:


> Dude , asking tips to prefess your love is wrong. Do something personal and special. And was'nt it St.Valenties day ?? So yea , i agree that Valentines ,today , is a BIG marketing gimmick. However if you decide to do something spl its not wrong at all .. !
> Just an offhand tip , kiss her on the cheek


 
hm.. she is not ere yaar ! how can i do dizz... i met her ere in my town.. but rite now she is not in india 



enticer86 said:


> Anyone need any tips? Send ur gfs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lolz.. Very Funny



chesss said:


> valentines day.. sigh.. for me this one will be the most depressing


kyu bhai kyu depressing ? uh ??



MetalheadGautham said:


> Happy Valentine's Day
> 
> Dear thee if thyself is a lover
> Just give thy joy a message of love
> ...


 
lolz.. Thx Mate ! diz is really cool Poem.. but kaha se copy kiya hai ? lolz  



Cool G5 said:


> ^Good buddy.


Good buddy ???



Charan said:


> No girl friend = no worries = money saved


ey dont think bout money.. ! if u have gf.. u can share everythin.. na ??



Cool G5 said:


> Also No girlfriend = No tension.


Den Make It ! na ? dont u like anyone ?? tell me truth ?


kpmsivachand said:


> And also no girlfriend=no msg


No MSg ?? lolz...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

^^throughout my poetic life I have never coppied anything. I hate copying in poetry.


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^throughout my poetic life I have never coppied anything. I hate copying in poetry.


 
hm.. u sure ?? lolz juz kidin ! .. itz really good poem !... < IMPRESS >


----------



## chicha (Jan 31, 2008)

i am going to do the exact same thing i have been doing from the very begning.

STAYING ALONE.


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 31, 2008)

chicha said:


> i am going to do the exact same thing i have been doing from the very begning.
> 
> STAYING ALONE.


 
uh ?? u ill be BRAHAMA CHARI ?? Uh ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 31, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> uh ?? u ill be BRAHAMA CHARI ?? Uh ??


well, I will be for sure... Poetry is one thing, but I just don't like to waste my life on some damn woman. I think its better to be a BC and live alone, happily spending all your money one none but yourself and enjoying life.
I even learnt to cook, for the same reason feminists ask women to work.(self security)


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> ey dont think bout money.. ! if u have gf.. u can share everythin.. na ??


I have shared enough for 1 GF, thank god I dont have a GF now, let me live in peace and do what I want


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^throughout my poetic life I have never coppied anything. I hate copying in poetry.



Same here



chicha said:


> i am going to do the exact same thing i have been doing from the very begning.
> 
> STAYING ALONE.



Same here again...
_Mere to saare breakoffs hi feb mien hue the  _


----------



## chicha (Jan 31, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> uh ?? u ill be BRAHAMA CHARI ?? Uh ??



i am alone by force not by choice.

i am jinxed by some one, just can't get a girl friend.
every one knows that i am single , i do not smoke,drink,dope,etc.
and i am not a "player"( if you know what i mean ).

 while ppl around get gf's some get married too.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 31, 2008)

^Exactly same here.
The one i love also considers me as a good friend.


----------



## chicha (Jan 31, 2008)

^ofcourse "we" are either a very good friend or a brother.  
they do not understand that we have a very tough time when they come crying to us because "their boyfriend" is this and that.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Contact gx_saurav for tips


 
Sorry, I m late *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif



> _Just coz it's named Valentine day,does it makes the day special?
> Then if that was the case all girls would have hid in their homes fearing they don't get proposed by their male friends whom they consider their bros.
> 
> You can propose to any girl(Offcourse the one you like) on any day.Then if she agrees your proposal,that day will become special in your life.
> ...


 
I agree. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif



> M BIT SCARE ! IF SHE ILL SAY NO ...


 
How old r u? If you r in school...then forget it. Study first.

You love her, fine...but you have no right to impose yourself on her. If she doesn't have feelings for u as anything other then a friend then stay as a friend, You have no right to force her to love u, just cos u love her.

Have the courage to face the reality. Would u prefer a phony love from her for then next 1 year or proper friendship & understanding for lifetime.



> You: Mujhse Shaadi karogi?
> She* [if happy] *:what?
> You: am serious.
> 
> ...


 
Lolz...best quote & way.



> they do not understand that we have a very tough time when they come crying to us because "their boyfriend" is this and that.


 
You know what I do in these situations??? I simply say this

"Look dear, I say leave him there are better boys out there. If you can't do this then deal with it yourself cos I cannot advice you about this as it's not about me, I don't know about the situation here & what's in his mind. Stop speculating that he might be thinking this or that....& be Practical. He made u cry, even if u both patch up....what if he makes u cry again...will u keep on crying for this jerk???"


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> well, I will be for sure... Poetry is one thing, but I just don't like to waste my life on some damn woman. I think its better to be a BC and live alone, happily spending all your money one none but yourself and enjoying life.
> I even learnt to cook, for the same reason feminists ask women to work.(self security)


hm... well ye u r rite tat we should not waist our time on any women...letss see wat u gona do ? i mean m sure tat u ill gona marry soon...lolz..  nd she ill be lucky to have u.. caz now u know cookin.. !  



Charan said:


> I have shared enough for 1 GF, thank god I dont have a GF now, let me live in peace and do what I want


is it so. u sure tat u r happy ? nd can u tell me how u proposed her 1st time ? .. 



enticer86 said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> Same here again...
> _Mere to saare breakoffs hi feb mien hue the  _


Saare ??  lolz.... kitne ko pataya tha ??  




chicha said:


> i am alone by force not by choice.
> 
> i am jinxed by some one, just can't get a girl friend.
> every one knows that i am single , i do not smoke,drink,dope,etc.
> ...


 
uh den watz wrong wid u..? wen u gona get a girl ? if u like nyone then tell her dont be like me ?.. juz aage badho  



Cool G5 said:


> ^Exactly same here.
> The one i love also considers me as a good friend.


oh...  have u told her tat u love her ??



chicha said:


> ^ofcourse "we" are either a very good friend or a brother.
> they do not understand that we have a very tough time when they come crying to us because "their boyfriend" is this and that.


 
ye mate u r rite this is the same thing .. wat happend wid my friend.. 
he lovez her like a crazy.. he can do nything 4 her.. but the things was he never told her !... nd one whom he love , she was sharin all thingz wid him...
but he didnt expressed her feeling ...



gx_saurav said:


> Sorry, I m late *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
" der aaye durust aaaye "  
even m agree on tat !.
nd m student studyin in 12th.. nd i know i have study 1st !.. 
ye.. i know i have no right to impose on her....nd if she doesnt have feelingz den m not gona force her ! .... i ill be her friend till m alive ....
well phony love i didnt get tat ?? i guezz i undestand her very well nd she too understand me very well...

"Look dear, I say leave him there are better boys out there. If you can't do this then deal with it yourself cos I cannot advice you about this as it's not about me, I don't know about the situation here & what's in his mind. Stop speculating that he might be thinking this or that....& be Practical. He made u cry, even if u both patch up....what if he makes u cry again...will u keep on crying for this jerk???"

in diz u r rite !  !!!


----------



## faraaz (Feb 1, 2008)

This valentine's day I am going to be sitting in my MBA building working on my assignment for Process & Operations Management while my girlfriend will be working on the audit for ABB Ltd at their factory in Peenya (Bangalore).

No fun...but ehh, I see it as an investment for lot of 5 star valentine's days 5 years from now...


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 1, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> oh...  have u told her tat u love her ??



I have told her,she said she would like to be a good friend as of now.But i am trying,will propose her again later.Search for "My love story" thread in chit-chat you will know my story then.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 1, 2008)

no valentine, no valentine's day ... crappy day err.. no offense


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> " der aaye durust aaaye "


 
Yo, I was banned for a week



> nd m student studyin in 12th.. nd i know i have study 1st !..


 
Propose her on the day when your exam end, not valentines. 



> ye.. i know i have no right to impose on her....nd if she doesnt have feelingz den m not gona force her ! .... i ill be her friend till m alive ....


 
Then first find out what she feels for u, cos if u propose & she refuses...friendship won' be the same.


> well phony love i didnt get tat ?? i guezz i undestand her very well nd she too understand me very well...


 
Then complete your 12th first, then find out what she thinks of u, then only propose. Valentines is nothing for a proposal, it's juat another day..........for archie's gallery's business


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

^^wow, expert advice from the biggest flirter


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^wow, expert advice from the biggest flirter


 
Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm not sure that was a compliment saurav bhai...


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2008)

^^ i know faraaz...but atleast some "kind words" from him for me . 

Flirting is an art, how to flirt in such a way so that there are no _juti _in return is sure an art.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> ^^ i know faraaz...but atleast some "kind words" from him for me .
> 
> Flirting is an art, how to flirt in such a way so that there are no _juti _in return is sure an art.


well, as far as flirting is concened, I guess the main point acording to you will be showing off...
Its here that linux comes in handy(if you know what I mean)
ofcource, bragging that you are an MVP also helps

so when will you start your institution that will be named "The Art of Flirting" ?


----------



## faraaz (Feb 2, 2008)

You call that flirting?? Eww...poor guy will crash and burn in the first 30 seconds.

Take it from me mate, compliment her on her looks...take some courses with L'Oreal if you have to to sound authentic!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

faraaz said:


> You call that flirting?? Eww...poor guy will crash and burn in the first 30 seconds.
> 
> Take it from me mate, compliment her on her looks...take some courses with L'Oreal if you have to to sound authentic!


you mean the usual chat away on some topic of common intreast, then compliment the dame, then get the dame intrested in you, then casually continue the process thing ? Man, you must be really old...

As I said, I don't need to flirt to get some work done. I am happy being single. Lots more room for fun and personal recreation is available as a single than as a guy with a GF.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 2, 2008)

In past i used to celebrate valentine day every day with some one .........single day in a year was not enough , 

what could I ask for .....more


----------



## faraaz (Feb 2, 2008)

@Metalhead Gautham: I may be old, but I'm the guy who gets a lot of sex...so...autowin for me!


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 2, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> Saare ??  lolz.... kitne ko pataya tha ??


Thrice... ab aur nahi. :::: Thrice Bitten, once shy...  




gx_saurav said:


> Then first find out what she feels for u, cos if u propose & she refuses...friendship won' be the same.



Can you pls throw some lite on the issue, coz I noticed ki that "friend" , though refused diplomatically, has come closer to me after that... That's what I feel.






faraaz said:


> I may be old, but I'm the guy who gets a lot of sex!


Free or paid???


----------



## faraaz (Feb 2, 2008)

Duh...free.

See, I believe sex is like bread sticks in a restaurant...when you start having to pay for it, you are doing something very wrong in life.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 2, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Agree.
> Why to show affection on only a single day,when you have the whole year to do it.



Ya thats true its used as a marketing strategy..  but i wont agree with "affection on only day".. dude its just an occasion like durga puja,kali puja etc.. does that mean we wont worship god except those days.. we worship them whole year but here on these days we celebrate.. take out some more time.. we enjoy!  There is good side in everything just need to figure out..


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 2, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Duh...free.



Must be married...


----------



## faraaz (Feb 2, 2008)

Actually I'm 21...but I do have a girlfriend...

Of course, the sex thing is on a hold now because I'm in Switzerland for my MBA and she's in India working...but when I'm in India, hmm...I think "..." suffices to explain.


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 2, 2008)

faraaz said:


> This valentine's day I am going to be sitting in my MBA building working on my assignment for Process & Operations Management while my girlfriend will be working on the audit for ABB Ltd at their factory in Peenya (Bangalore).
> 
> No fun...but ehh, I see it as an investment for lot of 5 star valentine's days 5 years from now...


oh.. very sad ..   tat diz valentine u both ill be at different place ...but do make diz day special 4 her ..



Cool G5 said:


> I have told her,she said she would like to be a good friend as of now.But i am trying,will propose her again later.Search for "My love story" thread in chit-chat you will know my story then.


oh ye i have seen tat thread .. nd i have also reply .. so juz check it out on 1st page of ur thread !.. .. nd if u proposed next time ! den all de best brother.. proposed her in sum diffrent manner.. .. make her tat day special.. ...



Gigacore said:


> no valentine, no valentine's day ... crappy day err.. no offense


lolz.... good good !....



gx_saurav said:


> Yo, I was banned for a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh u was banned  
hm.. ye okay.. ill proposed her after my xam... 
okay... can u tell me how can i find tat ? i mean wat she feelz for me ??  

ye.. u r rite !.. thx brother 



MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^wow, expert advice from the biggest flirter


ey wat u mean by biggest flirter ??  



faraaz said:


> I'm not sure that was a compliment saurav bhai...


lolzz......  



gx_saurav said:


> ^^ i know faraaz...but atleast some "kind words" from him for me .
> 
> Flirting is an art, how to flirt in such a way so that there are no juti in return is sure an art.


 
well m a science student.. !  so dont have any knowledge bout Art 



MetalheadGautham said:


> well, as far as flirting is concened, I guess the main point acording to you will be showing off...
> Its here that linux comes in handy(if you know what I mean)
> ofcource, bragging that you are an MVP also helps
> 
> so when will you start your institution that will be named "The Art of Flirting" ?


showin of... well..u r rite but i dont believe tat all ... 
if she like me. for whom m i ....  
wat is diz MVP ? uh ?? 


faraaz said:


> You call that flirting?? Eww...poor guy will crash and burn in the first 30 seconds.
> 
> Take it from me mate, compliment her on her looks...take some courses with L'Oreal if you have to to sound authentic!


lolz.. LOREAL ! hahaha....   



MetalheadGautham said:


> you mean the usual chat away on some topic of common intreast, then compliment the dame, then get the dame intrested in you, then casually continue the process thing ? Man, you must be really old...
> 
> As I said, I don't need to flirt to get some work done. I am happy being single. Lots more room for fun and personal recreation is available as a single than as a guy with a GF.


ye.. u r rite in sum how.. but i think if u have gf den u can be with her. nd if u need any help u can ask her.. wat should i do.. nd i guezz.. de things which u cannot share wid ur parents.. u can share wid her ! tat wat i think...  



ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> In past i used to celebrate valentine day every day with some one .........single day in a year was not enough ,
> 
> what could I ask for .....more


ey den y 


faraaz said:


> @Metalhead Gautham: I may be old, but I'm the guy who gets a lot of sex...so...autowin for me!


 


enticer86 said:


> Thrice... ab aur nahi. :::: Thrice Bitten, once shy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thrice biten lolz. haha.. i think i have to think thrice to proposed her 1st ..


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 2, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> thrice biten lolz. haha.. i think i have to think thrice to proposed her 1st ..


Wahi to baat hai na... I never propose   



faraaz said:


> Actually I'm 21...but I do have a girlfriend...



 I hope she doesn't feel lonely... May I help u guys?  No offence buddy.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't have any girlfriend, but "*valentines day tak koi to milegi*"


----------



## faraaz (Feb 2, 2008)

@enticer86: Considering this is our 6th year running and 4th year of long distance, no thanks, I think we'll do ok.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice dude... waise whats ur advice in case I also start feeling upset with her, i mean agar wo hoti hai to i know how to handle, but once in a while main bhi nakhra dikhaun kya?


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 3, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> oh ye i have seen tat thread .. nd i have also reply .. so juz check it out on 1st page of ur thread !.. .. nd if u proposed next time ! den all de best brother.. proposed her in sum diffrent manner.. .. make her tat day special.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 4, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> vivekrules said:
> 
> 
> > oh ye i have seen tat thread .. nd i have also reply .. so juz check it out on 1st page of ur thread !.. .. nd if u proposed next time ! den all de best brother.. proposed her in sum diffrent manner.. .. make her tat day special.. ...
> ...


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 4, 2008)

Offtopic:
Any idea when are the other days celebrated? lik chocolate day, f'ship day, hug day, kiss day, slap day and all??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ 
Chocolate Day [ Feb 12 ]

Friendship Day [7th August]

Hug Day [ Feb 14 ]

Kiss Day [ Apr 28 ]

slap day ??  aisa to mein kabhi nahi suna


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 4, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^^
> Chocolate Day [ Feb 12 ]
> 
> Friendship Day [7th August]
> ...



Arey these "days" start from 7th feb and go on till 14th.. Any idea?


----------



## iMav (Feb 4, 2008)

all mumbaikars beware MNS is on a rampage no valentines for me .... im scared of radicals  (subtle way of saying i dont hav a valentine)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 4, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Arey these "days" start from 7th feb and go on till 14th.. Any idea?



7
Chinese New Year

Send A Card To A Friend Day

No Talk Day

Run For Your Life Day

Tet Nguyen Dan

Ballet Day

	8
Smile Day

Laugh And Grow Rich Day

Kite Flying Day

Boy Scout Day

Rebel Day

Chocolate Festival (Montana)

	9
Pizza Pie Day

Weather Day

Toothache Day

10
Umbrella Day

World Marriage Day

	11
Clean Out Your Computer Day

Vasant Panchami

Make A New Friend Day

Thomas Edison Day

Grandmother Achievement Day

Inventor's Day

	12
Chocolate Day

Abraham Lincoln's Birthday

	13
I Value Our Friendship Day

Dream Of Your Sweetheart Day

Final Warning Day

	14
Valentine's Day

Hug Day

Heart To Heart Day

Have A Heart Day

Valentine's Day Weekend

Ferris Wheel Day

Valentine's Day Weekend (Georgia)


----------



## narangz (Feb 4, 2008)

^^  yeah subtle colour


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 4, 2008)

> okay... can u tell me how can i find tat ? i mean wat she feelz for me ??


 
Many ways, tell her that u r interested in her rival *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif. Other ways depend on how the gal is....so u have to find it on your own. Just be confident in whatever u do...U R THE MAN.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif



> well m a science student.. ! so dont have any knowledge bout Art


 
Even I was a Maths student in 12th bro, although I was the only boy in my class who took Drawing & Arts as an additional subject & not Physical Education, I used to be the skinny 5 feet guy in 12th *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif



			
				Metalhead said:
			
		

> well, as far as flirting is concened, I guess the main point acording to you will be showing off...


 
Lolz...I m the guy who shows off the least *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif, just ask those who know me personally here.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ thats the best trick of the trade.. be the most harmless, most sincere and most non-showoff guy around.. And just don't care for them- they'd automatically flock to u 


_PS: I do hope my frnds are not here _


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 4, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> ^^ thats the best trick of the trade.. be the most harmless, most sincere and most non-showoff guy around.. And just don't care for them- they'd automatically flock to u


 
Lolz...you really don't know me. That's not me....


----------



## faraaz (Feb 4, 2008)

Enticer86 - My friend...you are living in a dream world...tell me this, how has this worked out for you?? If successful, I'd be very very surprised...


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^Almost everytime....


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 4, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Wahi to baat hai na... I never propose
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she doesn't feel lonely... May I help u guys?  No offence buddy.


UH U NEVER PROPOSED DEN HOW SHE SLAAP U ??
lolzz. ye



hellknight said:


> I don't have any girlfriend, but "*valentines day tak koi to milegi*"


ye obviously mil jayegi.. all de best .. haha



faraaz said:


> @enticer86: Considering this is our 6th year running and 4th year of long distance, no thanks, I think we'll do ok.


hm.......



enticer86 said:


> Nice dude... waise whats ur advice in case I also start feeling upset with her, i mean agar wo hoti hai to i know how to handle, but once in a while main bhi nakhra dikhaun kya?


well...itz upto u... ke tum nakhre kaise karto ho..! lolz



Cool G5 said:


> vivekrules said:
> 
> 
> > oh ye i have seen tat thread .. nd i have also reply .. so juz check it out on 1st page of ur thread !.. .. nd if u proposed next time ! den all de best brother.. proposed her in sum diffrent manner.. .. make her tat day special.. ...
> ...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ MNS = Raj Thakeray's Maharashtra Navnirman Sena.
U know the party which is in lots of controversies lately . The recent being attacking Amitabh's house.

PS: @vivekrules:
ummmm. can u pls post in normal english. It just makes me uncomfortable while reading ur long posts. Hope u listen to my request.


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 5, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> ^^ MNS = Raj Thakeray's Maharashtra Navnirman Sena.
> U know the party which is in lots of controversies lately . The recent being attacking Amitabh's house.
> 
> PS: @vivekrules:
> ummmm. can u pls post in normal english. It just makes me uncomfortable while reading ur long posts. Hope u listen to my request.


 
okay as u wish !. sorry. ! okay


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ No need to be sorry mate. It was just a suggestion. Thanks for listening though.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 5, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> Cool G5 said:
> 
> 
> > vivekrules said:
> ...


----------



## apacheman (Feb 5, 2008)

what's so intriguing about celebrating Valentines' day on 14th February and Children's day on 14th November?
what's between *Valentine's day* and *Children' day*? 14th Feb and 14th Nov...Both are celebrated on 14th? nah..there's more to it, there's a difference of *9 months*...hehehhehe ! get the catch??!?
Jokes apart, let gets that myth out of our minds, Valentine's day isnt only for lovers...its for anyone you love, be it ur mum, dad, bro or sis, or any frnd of urs. u can express ur profound love to ur dear and near ones too. lets giv the close ones a sweet surprise rather than goin head over heels to track  a way down to ur 'lovers' heart.
Our mothers, fathers, brothers and sisters too need our love, n expressing it will surely lend them a special feeling! Give it a shot....


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 5, 2008)

apacheman said:


> what's so intriguing about celebrating Valentines' day on 14th February and Children's day on 14th November?
> what's between *Valentine's day* and *Children' day*? 14th Feb and 14th Nov...Both are celebrated on 14th? nah..there's more to it, there's a difference of *9 months*...hehehhehe ! get the catch??!?



Fcuk


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

apacheman said:


> what's so intriguing about celebrating Valentines' day on 14th February and Children's day on 14th November?
> what's between *Valentine's day* and *Children' day*? 14th Feb and 14th Nov...Both are celebrated on 14th? nah..there's more to it, there's a difference of *9 months*...hehehhehe ! get the catch??!?


lolz good one
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 5, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> UH U NEVER PROPOSED DEN HOW SHE SLAAP U ??
> lolzz. ye
> if u proposed her nd if she il say yes den u can buy chocolate 4 her.. so it ill be chocolate day !.. nd if she ill say na letz be frendz den ill be friendsip day !...
> n same as before if u proposed her nd she ill say yes.. den tat ill be ur HUG DAY , KISS DAY ... ...



Dude.. read it again... I never said anyone slapped me... huhh! I said THEY did, not she. [am talkin in plural terms]

And again, i gues u are not from Delhi University, we start celebrating a week before 14th feb... so forget it.


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 6, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Dude.. read it again... I never said anyone slapped me... huhh! I said THEY did, not she. [am talkin in plural terms]
> 
> And again, i gues u are not from Delhi University, we start celebrating a week before 14th feb... so forget it.


 
lolz. okay.. ! i got it ! ..

na m not from delhi univesity.. m from Diu.. near Gujarat... & you guyz r lucky tat u celebrate a week before 14th feb.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> And again, i gues u are not from Delhi University, we start celebrating a week before 14th feb... so forget it.


 
The Generation Y of today is desprate for a GF & Sex


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 6, 2008)

^^
n generation G is always ready to help us achieve that


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2008)

Lolz....kind of...but I won't be available always na.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 6, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> The Generation Y of today is desprate for a GF & Sex




Agreed... bas patane k tareeke hain


----------



## blueshift (Feb 6, 2008)

I hope I get a holiday on 14th Feb.


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 9, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> ^^
> n generation G is always ready to help us achieve that


hm..... ye...


gx_saurav said:


> The Generation Y of today is desprate for a GF & Sex


No CoMmeNt   



gx_saurav said:


> Lolz....kind of...but I won't be available always na.


Ye.. BuT U R THe LoVe GuRu !   Dont Mind ! . itz A Joke ! 



enticer86 said:


> Agreed... bas patane k tareeke hain


ahha...ye kuch patane ke tareeke ho to please tell me let me know ? lolzz 



blueshift said:


> I hope I get a holiday on 14th Feb.


ye.. agar na bhi ho to bhi holiday le lena ....


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 11, 2008)

3 dayz Left ..... wat ill happend.. ...


----------



## Chirag (Feb 11, 2008)

Will spend time playing crysis... more beautiful


----------



## faraaz (Feb 11, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Will spend time playing crysis... more beautiful



This post wins at this thread...haha lol! Best post ever!


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 12, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Will spend time playing crysis... more beautiful


 
hahaha... ye.. ! tatz gud ..lolzz  



faraaz said:


> This post wins at this thread...haha lol! Best post ever!


 win ?? .. koi compitition tha kya ???


----------



## faraaz (Feb 13, 2008)

Just an expression...you need to play WoW or GW more ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 13, 2008)

ah! one more day to go.....what r your plans guys? Who is dating whome...

I will be trying to flirt with the invigilator provided she is a lady under 30 during my GD ......have to go to a fashion show on 17th in SICSR.


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 13, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Just an expression...you need to play WoW or GW more ...


lolz hm.......



gx_saurav said:


> ah! one more day to go.....what r your plans guys? Who is dating whome...
> 
> I will be trying to flirt with the invigilator provided she is a lady under 30 during my GD ......have to go to a fashion show on 17th in SICSR.


 
Wa Wa.. well m gona proposed sumone but still i dont have enough guts .. but i will try !... 
and mate enjoy in SICSR  FASHION SHOW ...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> well m gona proposed sumone but still i dont have enough guts .. but i will try !...


bhidu bol de apane dil ki baat.. aisa V-day baar baar nahi aata.. 
laga MAUKE PE CHAUKA


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 13, 2008)

me lonely but WHO THE HELL SAYS THAT ... I HAV MY LAPPY N DOTA (Warcraft) TO PLAY N CELEBRATE


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 13, 2008)

1 day to go..... !


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2008)

20 mins to go..... !


----------



## eggman (Feb 14, 2008)

2 Minutes to go

*www.balloonmaniacs.com/images/garfieldvalentinesdayheliumballoon.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 14, 2008)

Waah .. I hope you people celebrated Independence or Republic day the same way ..


----------



## vish786 (Feb 14, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Waah .. I hope you people celebrated Independence or Republic day the same way ..



... wat an pure thought !!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey guys, read out some very valuable things I've found out abt gals from ma past experience..........

    If he *SMOKES*, he is a *BAD BOY*; (hey, I don't do it !)
  If she *SMOKES*, she is a *GENTLELADY*.

  If he does *WELL* in his exams, she says its *LUCK*;
  If she does *WELL*, it's *BRAINS*.

  If he *ARGUES* with her, she says he is *STUBBORN*;
  If he keep *QUIET !*, she says he have *NO* *BRAINS*.

  If he *SCOLDS* her, he is like a *CHACHA* to her;
  If she *SCOLDS* him, it is because she *CARES* for him.

  If he *HURTS* her, he is *CRUEL*;
  If she *HURTS*  him, he is too *SENSITIVE*!!   & sooo hard to please!!!!!

  If he *BREAKS* his PROMISE, he Can*not* be *TRUSTED*;
  If she *BREAKS* hers, she is *FORCED* to do so.

  If he tells her his *PROBLEMS*, she says he is *TROUBLESOME*;
  If he don't, she says that he don't *TRUST* her.

  If he is *SMARTER* than her, she'll *LOSE* *FACE*;
  If she's *SMARTER* than him, she is *GREAT*.

  If he *DRESS* Nicely, she says he is trying to *LURE* her;
  If he Don't, she says he is from *CHENNAI*.

  If he *TREATS* her nicely, she says he is IN *LOVE* with her (poor boy!);
  If he Don't, she says he is *PROUD*.

  If he *LOVE *her, she will try to *LEAVE* him. (very true from my last one ! )
  If he Don't, she tries to *POSSESS* him;


  If he sends this to girls, they will swear that it's *NOT TRUE*.......
  but if he Don't, they say he is *SELFISH*.....


  The moral of the story is.......SEND THIS TO GIRLS  OUT  THERE
  ANYWAY...


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> If he *DRESS* Nicely, she says he is trying to *LURE* her;
> If he Don't, she says he is from *CHENNAI*.


wtf!!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ mallu gals don't like Chennai.....     (am from Kerala  )


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ Why?


----------



## chicha (Feb 14, 2008)

D day..



for ppl in love happy valentine's day.
for others including me happy independence day


----------



## utsav (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Independance Day :d


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ Yeah


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 14, 2008)

ello... HAPPY VALENTINE DAY ! .. NJOY UR DAY WID UR BELOVED ! THX !


----------



## hellknight (Feb 14, 2008)

Damn! I don't have a date today! Hey are there any girls in Digit Forum??? I don't think so?


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 14, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^ mallu gals don't like Chennai.....  (am from Kerala  )


 

why so..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ there r many reasons..........when u see a Malayali gal plz ask ur self


----------



## Jack_Vorobey (Feb 14, 2008)

My congratulates to all!!!! =)


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ r u a gal ??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^ there r many reasons..........when u see a Malayali gal plz ask ur self


 
I dont wanna be f*** by a malyali girl by asking such stupid ques


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 15, 2008)

okk...so it's over...everyone who is not in jail due to shiv sena & vishwa hindu parishad....report here how was your day 



j1n M@tt said:


> Hey guys, read out some very valuable things I've found out abt gals from ma past experience..........
> 
> If he *SMOKES*, he is a *BAD BOY*; (hey, I don't do it !)
> If she *SMOKES*, she is a *GENTLELADY*.
> ...




Mailed.....perfecto....


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 15, 2008)

finally i told her tat i love her ! .... but she rejected me ! .. ...
now m not gona tell anyone... m not in mood  !


----------



## adi007 (Feb 15, 2008)

sad ending.. 
but never lose hope......


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 15, 2008)

> I dont wanna be f*** by a malyali girl by asking such stupid ques



malayali galz won't f*** dumbos like u.......... 

@gx_saurav

thanx.....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/6.gif

@vivekrules

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12.gif


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 15, 2008)

kya bhai log ...... life is shitzz trust me.. ... because life me pehli baar kisi ko proposed kiya and she rejected ! .really. i dont know .. what should i do now..  ... i want to cry !... dil tor diya.. ....


----------



## faraaz (Feb 16, 2008)

Meh...ek gayi to dusri aayegi...trust me. Chicks are the last thing in life you should worry about.

Paise pe concentrate kar, ladki khud ba khud aajayegi


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 16, 2008)

^^^ Paise se sab kuch milega lekin pyaar nahi milega....... 
waise bus train aur ladki... ek jaati hai to dusri aati hai 

@vivekrules 
dont worry... life mein sab kuch pehli baar hota hai.... 
asha amar hai...


----------



## faraaz (Feb 16, 2008)

Who said?? Jithna paisa uthna pyaar my friend...anything else is a B-grade Hindi movie pipe dream.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2008)

There are better things to run after, like a career......unless u have a good job, reputation, forget gals...

& vivek, don't be sad...hope is not lost, r u still in friendly terms with her?


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 16, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> malayali galz won't f*** dumbos like u..........





how many malyali girls u have f*** before saying me dumbo...

from where r u exactly in this world...


@gx

yups..

better think of  a career than girls...

but there is nothing wrong with one girl in life and a gud career


----------

